# Traction, power steering, transmission warning lights then cant shift into drive



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

holy crap thats crazy!! if memory servs u codes are univeral bus codes and the bcm is body control mod and taking a shot in the dark the pscm is powersteering control mod... not sure what others think but only thing I could think that would affect the whole car and all mods like that might be bad ground or power connections somewhere???


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Again, did the dealer do a battery load test, remove and clean the battery cables? There have been posts about the positive or negative battery cables going bad and causing some of these types of errors. If this happens again, I'd find a different dealer to take/tow the car to.


----------



## stevek1 (Jul 21, 2013)

the service advisor did not mention anything about the battery / connections.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stevek1, 

I am sorry to hear you had this concern with your Cruze. I would like to look further into this and speak with your service department. Can you please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership? I look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## e_mata06 (Oct 28, 2013)

Did this problem get fixed? i replaced an engine harness the other day. Although the car runs great i get similar codes. 
i checked for loose connections but.. no luck! D:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Its not a car, but a **** computer. If you called Microsoft with this problem when they were giving free service, some guy that can't even speak English would tell you to reboot your computer.

To do this in your Cruze, you remove the key, get out, lock the doors and try it again. Have what they call a POR, power on reset that resets the program counter to zero, if not at zero, get all kinds of crazy codes as the firmware is starting out somewhere in the middle and not at the beginning.

I suspect you made have a Made in China intermittent PCM relay in your underhood relay box. Unplug that and have a new one plugged in. Its the most likely cause. That POR pulse is only a few milliseconds long, and just a stutter in contact closure can cause this problem.


----------



## sammiey (Mar 9, 2016)

hello, am new here


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

When this happens when on the road, get out of the car, lock the doors, and try again. Worked for me. And apparently also worked for your dealer, but this doesn't mean the problem is solved.

View attachment 184290
View attachment 184298
View attachment 184306


Drilled a hole in the negative battery cable and with a propane touch filled it with 60-40 rosin solder, quite a voltage drop between the cable and the negative terminal. Also soldered the ground end of the cable.

Last photo if the OE relay on the left, a new 75 amp contact Pansonic relay on the right, had to cut down those terminals to fit the socket. OE relay was very erratic.

While I was at it, hooked up my 13.5 V 30 amp DC power supply to the battery, put the ignition switch to the run position and switched the MVAC blower motor to 4 to put a 24 amp load on the system. And checked all the grounds and 12V leads for voltage drops, those were okay so far. But is this happens again, will have to repeat this.

Also pulled all the relays from fuse relay box and tested those for good contact conductivity, they were still good yet.

Almost head a heart attack when that double shot relay used for the trunk was Made in the USA. Exactly where is this USA, must have disappeared because all parts were made in this unknown country when it comes to automotive components. Well not just automotive, just about every thing today.


----------

